# Damaged Hf 20t Shop Press



## SE18 (Oct 11, 2016)

I stupidly damaged the apron of my shop press by putting an odd shaped object on it.

So I'm thinking how to fix it.

1. Just flip the apron around so the damaged part is on the bottom?

2. Take a rose bud, heat the areas and pound them back

3. Weld reinforcing steel to both sides and then flip over

it seems like #3 might be best as #1 and #2 will still leave the apron in a weakened condition.

Your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 11, 2016)

Just flip it over.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 11, 2016)

Also option 4.  Leave it like it is and use it, it doesn't look like the inner corners of the channel are damaged, so it should still press squarely...  Any of your ideas will work.  For heavy work it might be better to flip it and have the damaged areas in tension rather than in compression.


----------



## SE18 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks; in the future, I guess I better stick to using those black lead weights to rest my work on rather than directly on the apron; it really made a loud popping  sound when the bend occured


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 11, 2016)

Go buy some C-channel a little heavier and make a new boster plate.  Or get you two pieces of 1" x 6" flat bar and use in place of the channel.  
Since the channel has been damaged and if you flip it over try to use, I suspect it will yield somewhat quicker before you get up to high load intended to reach.
Just my two bucks worth.  Ken


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 11, 2016)

Like Ron Popiel, flip it and forget it!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Cobra (Oct 11, 2016)

I would get some channel and replace it with new.




This is the apron/table that I made for my press.  Just channel with 1/2 inch bolts in 7/8 sleeves.


----------



## SE18 (Oct 11, 2016)

Jim, that's nice work. I like how you joined them instead of a brace weld. I might copy that design. I need to buy some channel anyway.

Can you give me the dimensions of your channel? Mine is 20T so it would need to be able to do that.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 11, 2016)

SE18 - 
The channel I used was 4 inch which meant 4 inch wide with flanges at 1.644" and about 0.25 thickness.
I drilled the four 1/2 inch holes in each channel and then made up sleeves from 7/8 CRR stock that were the width of the uprights.
When bolted together they keep the side parallel but don't bind on the uprights.
I have attached a pdf of the apron/table.
The rest of the build is in the Member's Projects section.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shop-press.50339/
If you have a need for the rest of the drawings, give me a shout and I can send them directly.
Jim


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 11, 2016)

It is junk now, pack it up and send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## SE18 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the PDF and I viewed the thread. I assume you drilled thru the channels back to back to match up the holes.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 11, 2016)

Nope. My mill (Grizzly 0755) is not big enough to do both. 
Just measured (DRO makes it easier) and drilled each separately.


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a piece of heavy plate setting on my shop press table. It spreads the load out. It has a 1 1/2 hole through it that takes care of most of the stuff I do and can be easily removed if it gets in the way.


----------



## fixit (Oct 12, 2016)

If you make a new one, I would suggest 5" (C5 X 6.7) or 6" (6 X 8.2) But I really think it could be flipped over (I'm Cheap) as long as it is still straight.

fixit


----------



## SE18 (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's what I've finally decided to do. I'm going to buy a 21' piece of heavy duty channel (b/c that's the only length my metal shop sells it). I need a lot of the channel for making some 2' gauge locomotives for the (buffers) bumpers where the link and pin go. There will be enough left over for the shop press.

In the meantime, I'm going to straighten out the C apron with a rosebud and flip it over and use it until it fails. If it fails, perhaps due to undetected stresses on the steel from the collapse in four places (the only visible damage), I will use the pdf Jim sent as a blueprint for a new apron


----------



## Cobra (Oct 12, 2016)

SE18 said:


> Here's what I've finally decided to do. I'm going to buy a 21' piece of heavy duty channel (b/c that's the only length my metal shop sells it). I need a lot of the channel for making some 2' gauge locomotives for the (buffers) bumpers where the link and pin go. There will be enough left over for the shop press.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to straighten out the C apron with a rosebud and flip it over and use it until it fails. If it fails, perhaps due to undetected stresses on the steel from the collapse in four places (the only visible damage), I will use the pdf Jim sent as a blueprint for a new apron



For your 20t I would scale the bolts up to 3/4 grade 8 and the sleeves to fit.


----------



## SE18 (Oct 12, 2016)

ok thx


----------



## SE18 (Oct 12, 2016)

update: just purchased a 20', 260lb C that is 6x13 for $166, tax included from BMG metals in Manassas/Bristow VA

I didn't need to ask for a cut which is $20, since I purchased over $150, they deliver free so the truck will swing by Friday.

The stipulation being I've got to unload it myself. I'm nearing 60 yrs old so hopefully I can just slide her off. as backup, I have rope and the ball on my pickup to drag it off the truck. I do not know what size truck it will be. I'll try and remember to take a photo. I'm excited, as I always wanted channel to do railroad projects


----------



## P T Schram (Oct 12, 2016)

Hydraulic presses deserve far more respect than they get.

People are frequently killed when things go,awry.

I would throw that piece in the scrap bin and order a new one.


----------



## SE18 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll probably  build a cage around it to prevent flying debris. Has anyone ever done that? I think that's the biggest hazard


----------



## P T Schram (Oct 12, 2016)

SE18 said:


> I'll probably  build a cage around it to prevent flying debris. Has anyone ever done that? I think that's the biggest hazard



I have seen them in industrial facilities, but even when I was the EH&S engineer, I didn't require such in factories where I worked

It might be more difficult than imagined to make one to contain the energy released.


----------

